# [Sammelthread] Gamersgate Offers + Sales



## YuT666 (23. Juli 2013)

Da ich mittlererweile mehr Games über Gamersgate als Steam bezogen habe kam mir die Idee einen Thread zu dem Thema zu eröffnen.

Klar ist die Auswahl nicht so groß wie bei Steam, aber es lassen sich dennoch oft gute Schnäppchen machen. Ausserdem gibt es auch gerade dort einen Summersale ... und die "Deals of the Day" sind auch manchmal ganz brauchbar.

Wenn jemand nur Steam nutzt, auch kein Problem, aber Gemecker "warum Gamersgate?" oder ähnliches sollte hier aussen vor bleiben. Wer kein Interesse hat, der kann ja wegbleiben.

GamersGate Summersale 2013 - Buy and download games for PC now

Das F.E.A.R Complete Pack und L.A. Noire mitsamt DLCs sind ne nette Sache. Die Stalker Collection für 7,50 Euro ebenso.

Es gibt zur Zeit wieder ne ganze Menge unter Offers ...

Wie gesagt ... ich kann mir da persönlich mehr rausziehen als die letzten Jahre bei Steam.


----------



## kero81 (23. Juli 2013)

Poste das doch einfach im 
*[Sammelthread] Steam-Sales*

Das wird sonst zu unübersichtlich wenn jeder nen eigenen Thread aufmacht für nen Verkäufer von Spielen...


----------



## YuT666 (23. Juli 2013)

Mir wurscht, ich wollte das Ganze aber bewußt von dem Steam-Kram fern halten.

Aber egal, was solls.

Kann geschlossen werden.


----------



## bofferbrauer (23. Juli 2013)

Naja, ich finde es dagegen übersichtlicher wenn sie getrennt werden

Und wenn nicht, müsste der andere Thread umgenannt werden, sonst wird es irreführend


----------

